# PC to LG Plasma HDMI cable No signal



## citizentrent (Feb 9, 2009)

I recently purchased an LG - 50" Class 720p Flat-Panel Plasma HDTV 
*Model:* 50PG20 I am trying to connect it with my pc so that I can watch Netflix streamed vids. My pc specs are

*MSI K9AG Neo2-Digital AM2 AMD 690G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard*

*AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ Windsor 2.4GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor*

*MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E-OC GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card*

I purchased 25 ft of hdmi cable, plus 10 ft, with a female female connector between them. The LG doesn't have much info other than it should be plug and play. The correct hdmi setting is selected on the tv, it says "no signal" I have tried to switch to dual monitor, I downloaded/installed Powerstrip 3.8 it comes up as LG TV in the ATI I read some infor here http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/02/08/how-to-connect-your-pc-to-your-hdtv/ which was useful, I have also read a posts here but nothing about LG. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

does your display properties show 2 monitors?


----------



## citizentrent (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, in the ATI catalyst control center. it will have my monitor and the LG displayed when the tv is plugged in. I set my monitor as 1 and the LG as 2. I also downloaded and tried to use powerstrip which is pretty in depth. oh and i set the screens as clones. still no signal


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

citizentrent said:


> Yes, in the ATI catalyst control center. it will have my monitor and the LG displayed when the tv is plugged in. I set my monitor as 1 and the LG as 2. I also downloaded and tried to use powerstrip which is pretty in depth. oh and i set the screens as clones. still no signal


Have you tried cycling through the different inputs of the TV for a signal?


----------



## citizentrent (Feb 9, 2009)

yes, the only time the hdmi input show up is when it is plugged in. So there is no way to miss it. I did try connecting the cord to the other hmdi inputs, still no signal.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

citizentrent said:


> yes, the only time the hdmi input show up is when it is plugged in. So there is no way to miss it. I did try connecting the cord to the other hmdi inputs, still no signal.


I noticed a couple of other threads mentioning similar. Seems only wants to run one or the other, not both.

Try setting it up with tv as only output.


----------

